# Guanajuato Travel



## Robeans (Jan 30, 2014)

Hi all! I'm not actually a current expat, but I've lived in Asia and Europe previously and found the expat forums to be a great source of information 

I'm planning a trip to visit my company's Mexico offices next month. I speak fluent Spanish and have made several visits over the past year, so I'm comfortable in that regard, but my previous trips have all been short, one city visits. This time I'll be there for about 2 weeks, and would like to make the most of my weekend free time!

I need to be in Queretaro on a Friday, and Guadalajara on a Monday, so I thought Guanajuato made the most sense for a little weekend tourist action. I'm looking for some information on getting to Guanajuato from QRO and then to GDL. I'm assuming the bus would be most convenient, but I'd like to look into it beforehand. Any suggestions? 

Also, tips on making the most of my very short stay would be appreciated! Hotels, restaurants, attractions, etc. The rest of my time is strictly business, but I hate to travel and not appreciate the places I'm visiting. 

Thanks!


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

There are a couple or more bus companies which will take you from Queretaro to Guanajuto. ETN and Primera Plus are companies which come to mind quickly. Once you get to GTO you can buy your onward ticket to Guadalajara at the bus station; just check around and you'll find the companies offering the service. Other than what's readily available on the www or the guidebooks, I don't have specific information to suggest for your stay in GTO. Enjoy!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Sounds like a good plan. You could easily get a bus to Guanajuato on Saturday morning. Spend the rest of Saturday and Saturday night in Guanajuato. Then take another bus to Guadalajara on Sunday afternoon. There is a mummy museum in Guanajuato that is interesting, in addition to lots of tourist shops and a nice centro.


----------



## stanburn (Jan 19, 2009)

*Guanajuato travel*

It might cost slightly more, but you will get there much faster.

Go to the bus station and buy a ticket for the next departure to Leon. Then in Leon buy a ticket on one of the Guanajuato busses. They run every 30 - 40 minutes.

Same thing to Guadalajara. Take a bus to Leon then buy the next Guadalajara departure on ETN or Primera Plus. La Linea is running some double decker busses, but I haven't taken one yet.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

stanburn said:


> It might cost slightly more, but you will get there much faster.
> 
> Go to the bus station and buy a ticket for the next departure to Leon. Then in Leon buy a ticket on one of the Guanajuato busses. They run every 30 - 40 minutes.
> 
> Same thing to Guadalajara. Take a bus to Leon then buy the next Guadalajara departure on ETN or Primera Plus. La Linea is running some double decker busses, but I haven't taken one yet.


That is good advice. Both times I have been to Guanajuato, it was from Leon.

ETN has some double deckers as well. Last time I took one, I sat in the first row on the upper level. For the first time on a bus, I had a panoramic view straight ahead. It was great except that for half the trip it was pouring down rain and I couldn't see anything except a wall of water on the massive window in front of me.


----------



## Robeans (Jan 30, 2014)

Thank you for the advice! I checked into the bus situation and will definitely look into going via Leon both ways.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

If you have seat 24, 25 or 26 on the double decker you will seat on one of the seats downstairs,It is like having you private room not bad either.


----------

